# Adria A Class interior lights



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi can anybody tell us how to remove bulbs out of the swivel light under bed over cab as we are thinking of replacing them with LED lights in shepton show 

thank you Karen Brian


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

IF it's the same as mine, there may be a black plastic ring visible?
There will be a split in this ring if you look closely.
You can use a small flat blade screwdriver or pen knife blade to prise out the ring, when you do this, the glass will fall out.
You should then be able to get the bulb.

It's pretty simple.

w


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

As Wilse says, there will be a little ring against the glass - it is metal, just like an oversized circlip on the light in our van. It is difficult to see, but it is there. I upgraded to LED on ours only 3 months ago. Choose carefully when you buy the LEDS though - decide if you want warm white or cool (think dentists chair lights) white.

Colin


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

hm, I wonder if mine are different then....

I took it in for work done and asked if they wouldn't mind changing the bulbs for LED ones.... they then came back to me and said that the whole fitting would need changing not just the bulbs - this was going to be extortionate, so I decided not to bother


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> hm, I wonder if mine are different then....
> 
> I took it in for work done and asked if they wouldn't mind changing the bulbs for LED ones.... they then came back to me and said that the whole fitting would need changing not just the bulbs - this was going to be extortionate, so I decided not to bother


Take a picture, we may be able to help if we can see the fitting.


----------

